# Contador descendente (192) cuando llegue a cero no vuelva a contar



## alexa26 (Nov 21, 2006)

Hola  a todos, quisiera porfavor si alguien podria ayudarme ha hacer que mi contador descendente se quede en cero, ya lo tengo armado, ya cuenta descendente, pero quiero que cuando llegue a cero ahi se quede hasta que le de la señal, si alguien podria ayudarme porfavor se los agradeceria, muchas gracias y espero su respuesta ops:


----------



## Willington (Nov 21, 2006)

pongale una compuerta and entre la señal de clock y el osc...

cuando llege a 0 desabilida el clk y ya no cuenta mas


----------



## Apollo (Nov 22, 2006)

Hola alexa26:

El siguiente circuito podía ayudarte, pones una compuerta NAND para bloquear la señal del reloj cuando la cuenta llegue a cero, además, debes utilizar una compuerta OR de cuatro entradas para saber cuándo llega la cuenta a cero, la salida de la compuerta OR siempre será ALTA, excepto cuando tu cuenta llegue a cero.

El 74LS192, tiene la característica de que puedes alterar la cuenta arbitrariamente, con la entrada PL (paralel load - Carga paralela), el estado de este pin normalmente es alto, cuando es BAJO, la salida es igual al número Binario presente en D0, D1, D2, D3. Utilizando esta propiedad, el pulsador de "Reiniciar" envía el contador al 15, liberando el pulso de reloj y comenzando de nuevo la cuenta descendente.

Otra manera sería si utlizas como reloj el 555, la salida de la compuerta OR, puede ir conectada al pin 4 (RESET) del 555, cuando la salida de la compuerta es ALTA, el 555 envía los pulsos de reloj, cuando la cuenta llega a cero, la salida de la compuerta OR es BAJA, deshabilitando el reloj. También de esta manera, el pulsador "Reiniciar" envía la cuenta al 15 y comienza el ciclo de nuevo.

Espero y te sea útil esta información.
Saludos al foro


----------



## alexa26 (Nov 22, 2006)

gracias por la información, me han salvado de un problemon, muchas, muchas...... gracias


----------



## gabrielg (Nov 19, 2007)

Estimado Apollo

No todos contamos con el CM por eso... ¿podriamos establecer que los circuitos esten en formato gráfico (jpg, bmp, etc.)?. Gracias.

No se si este es el lugar para solicitar esto....Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 19, 2007)

Leete este post, habia un problema similar que se resolvio con compuertas

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/construir-reloj-digital-cuenta-regresiva-8874/


----------

